# Blue Monster one step pvc cement.



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I just saw that Blue Monster ( a brand I believe to make quality products) has a one step pvc cement and I was wondering if anyone has worked with it? I only ask about this one step cement because I normally trust Blue Monsters quality.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Just to clarify, not me


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

...I also saw at one of my supply houses a Blue Monster "fix a leak" tape...

I do really like their tape and dope though...


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

moonapprentice said:


> Just to clarify, not me


Your a good sport buddy


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm not planning on using it I was simply curious about it.


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

Use it and see if anything bad happens, experimental plumbing


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Yea do it all underground so it becomes a french drain "wink wink" just a joke moon : )


----------



## kiddplum (Feb 7, 2010)

*blue monster one step*

have not seen the blue monster one step but in the past we used premier brand 1 step now I use rain and shine from oatey
I use it when doing finish work the glue is very heavy and wont drip
and though the purist will say use primer and glue I find the rain or shine works great no more mess under a cabinet on the floor etc


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

kiddplum said:


> have not seen the blue monster one step but in the past we used premier brand 1 step now I use rain and shine from oatey
> I use it when doing finish work the glue is very heavy and wont drip
> and though the purist will say use primer and glue I find the rain or shine works great no more mess under a cabinet on the floor etc


By purist you mean manufacturers specifications and most codes?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Alright moon is off the hook, kidplum , your next up for the verbal lashings.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

anything about compression stops here?....:laughing:


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

At the company I worked for in Cali, Red Hot Blue Glue, as we called it, was used on everything... pvc, abs, cpvc....


For finish I like clear and all weather, but still protect surfaces.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> At the company I worked for in Cali, Red Hot Blue Glue, as we called it, was used on everything... pvc, abs, cpvc....
> 
> 
> For finish I like clear and all weather, but still protect surfaces.


We need your opinion on this thread
http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/whats-your-recommendation-61025/


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Debo22 said:


> We need your opinion on this thread
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/whats-your-recommendation-61025/


I've been reading it.... OK...


----------



## truckman5000 (Jul 14, 2013)

Wouldnt use it.
I lost a 12 bath home, the contractor wanted quality so called me back. The house was slapped together with cpvc and pvc, glued together with the blue pool pipe glue. I told the guy i was too busy, he should have gone with my quote. BTW i quoted pvc, cast drops, copper water with fiberglass insulation. As thats what they "wanted" I also gave an option on the cheap way, witch my price was about the same as the guy that did the job.


----------

